# Stainless Steel Coils



## Rob Fisher (10/11/15)

Having wicked my Manta a few times it was just lacking something so I thought it would be a good time to try Stainless Steel coils. SS316L 26g. Dual coils 2,5mm diam 7 wraps. Came out at 0.26Ω

Normally I'm happy at 1Ω but I'm starting to enjoy dual coils in tanks so I tried a sub ohm build in the Manta! Brilliant flavour which is what I'm after. The journey of discovery continues and much flavour and clouds with it!




Time to start experimenting with Stainless Steel!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (10/11/15)

I'm also starting my SS journey and thus far I'm not enjoying the heat generated from the low ohm coils. 

Currently I'm at .3 ohms in the cyclone with 6 wraps. 

Flavour is very good but that's mostly the cyclone and the cloud production is worthy of some rainfall! 

If SS has taught me anything it's correct placement of coils in the cyclone high up with proper airflow below the coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Great stuff @Rob Fisher and @Christos 
Good to hear about the SS. Lots of things i now have to include in my vaping 'to do list'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (10/11/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @Rob Fisher and @Christos
> Good to hear about the SS. Lots of things i now have to include in my vaping 'to do list'


I just got into this part of my to do list. Getting a weird metallic taste from this wire. Am I not supposed to dry burn it at all? Or is there a special prep process like there is with the ti wire (torching and cleaning). So far havnt got a clean crisp vape at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/15)

Jakey said:


> I just got into this part of my to do list. Getting a weird metallic taste from this wire. Am I not supposed to dry burn it at all? Or is there a special prep process like there is with the ti wire (torching and cleaning). So far havnt got a clean crisp vape at all.



I dry burnt mine like normal... haven't had a funny taste yet... so far so good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (10/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I dry burnt mine like normal... haven't had a funny taste yet... so far so good!


Unrefined taste buds  jokes, I guess il give it another shot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (10/11/15)

I put UD stainless 316L 26g dual in my cthulhu v2 and billow v2 nano and both times I didn't finish the tank before going back to kanthal. Flavour to me is better on kanthal, and I get a metallic taste on SS.
Will try again and run a tank or 2 through to see if it improves.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/15)

Noddy said:


> I put UD stainless 316L 26g dual in my cthulhu v2 and billow v2 nano and both times I didn't finish the tank before going back to kanthal. Flavour to me is better on kanthal, and I get a metallic taste on SS.
> Will try again and run a tank or 2 through to see if it improves.



I get a rich warm vape at 0,26 Ohms with the SS Coils.... maybe I need to try the same low resistance with Kanthal and see if I get the same flavour. This low resistance coils thing is all new territory for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/11/15)

Noddy said:


> I put UD stainless 316L 26g dual in my cthulhu v2 and billow v2 nano and both times I didn't finish the tank before going back to kanthal. Flavour to me is better on kanthal, and I get a metallic taste on SS.
> Will try again and run a tank or 2 through to see if it improves.


I find the SS a lot easier to work with than kanthal.
I make a coil and then fire and squeeze to make it glow from the inside out. The same process as kanthal. 

I found an odd metallic taste initially but it went away. Perhaps I got used to it as it was a different vape compared with kanthal.


----------



## Noddy (10/11/15)

I also want to compare ss and kanthal on the same resistance and same wicking. Kanthal is 0.5 ohm, SS was on 0.26, same as Rob's coils in OP. That might give me a better idea. And also run 2 tanks at least on the SS to see if the metal taste dissapear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (10/11/15)

Hey guys. I am so glad to see this SS thread. I thought of building with 316l 30g wire single coils on the RM2 on the Reo mini...... Any suggestions?


----------



## Silver (10/11/15)

Petrus said:


> Hey guys. I am so glad to see this SS thread. I thought of building with 316l 30g wire single coils on the RM2 on the Reo mini...... Any suggestions?



I cant advise you @Petrus, but keen to hear the outcome of this...
Please let us know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (10/11/15)

Id also be keen to try ss on a dna200. Doesnt seem as if the sx handles this wire too well. Used the tcr settings provided by @Andre in another post. Theres a constant spike and drop in power throughout one pull. But the metallic taste was quite prominent. Im sure im doing something wrong here...

I was looking for a reason to @ andre  he always seems to explain what I need to know....


----------



## GlacieredPyro (10/11/15)

First SS build tonight. Incedentally the same coils as rob but in in the billow v2.
SS is super easy to work with.

I cleaned the ss with some vodca first. No metal taste at all.
It was hot tho. Feel as though the tc didnt kick in. Flavor is very very good.

Heat not so nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos (10/11/15)

Just built a dual coil in the vortice. 

3mm ID 
316 SS 
28AWG
10 wraps

.4 ohms 

Flavour is very good.
Better than kanthal and no strange taste. 
The heat is not a big issue in this atty as the airflow is quite good. 

Feels like I'm sucking air but vapour comes out. 

Must just add that I need to try SS in the derringer but I'm losing hope for the atty.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nimatek (11/11/15)

Waiting for my SS wire to arrive from SA Vape Gear - probably tomorrow - then I will try it in the Billow V2 and Goblin Mini.
Getting used to the TC on the VTC mini, compared to the Subox it is quite a different hit. But then the Ego One Tank isn't what I'm used to at all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/15)

I'm enjoy the dual stainless steel coils in my Manta so I decided to build a single coil in a Cyclone... 1,9mm coil, 8 wraps 26g SS316L came to 0,44Ω. Cyclone on a Woodvil with Tropical Ice... it's early days still but the flavour is pretty damn good and the vape is warmer than my normal 1Ω kanthal coil and I'm enjoying it. Will vape it for a while but so far so good!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (12/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm enjoy the dual stainless steel coils in my Manta so I decided to build a single coil in a Cyclone... 1,9mm coil, 8 wraps 26g SS316L came to 0,44Ω. Cyclone on a Woodvil with Tropical Ice... it's early days still but the flavour is pretty damn good and the vape is warmer than my normal 1Ω kanthal coil and I'm enjoying it. Will vape it for a while but so far so good!
> View attachment 39006



lol @Rob Fisher, you and your crazy low ohm builds

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GlacieredPyro (12/11/15)

Is anyone actually trying to TC with SS?

Not much of winning with that at the moment :S


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Is anyone actually trying to TC with SS?
> 
> Not much of winning with that at the moment :S


Am using it with TC in my GEM with good effect: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/stainless-steel-builds.t15823/


----------



## zadiac (13/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm enjoy the dual stainless steel coils in my Manta so I decided to build a single coil in a Cyclone... 1,9mm coil, 8 wraps 26g SS316L came to 0,44Ω. Cyclone on a Woodvil with Tropical Ice... it's early days still but the flavour is pretty damn good and the vape is warmer than my normal 1Ω kanthal coil and I'm enjoying it. Will vape it for a while but so far so good!
> View attachment 39006



I recall someone telling me I'm insane?  *cough*you too*cough*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Andre said:


> Am using it with TC in my GEM with good effect: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/stainless-steel-builds.t15823/



Thanks for the info.

The VTC Mini is not playing well with SS in temp mode.
It locks up TC SS with protection mode after a couple of tugs.
Then I tried Ti mode at 100F lower than normal to offset. This worked nicely.
But again after a while it just keeps kicking me into power mode. 
It refuses to go into TC mode even after i pulled the battery.
I've heard similar reports from other VTC Mini users wrt SS.

I've now given up and am using it in power mode. Works fine, taste fine, but disappointed with the lack of TC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

zadiac said:


> I recall someone telling me I'm insane?  *cough*you too*cough*



I wonder who that was?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> The VTC Mini is not playing well with SS in temp mode.
> It locks up TC SS with protection mode after a couple of tugs.
> ...


Does it have a dedicated SS mode or do you have to manually input the TCR?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Andre said:


> Does it have a dedicated SS mode or do you have to manually input the TCR?



Dedicated SS mode.


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Dedicated SS mode.


Does it have the ability to take a manual TCR? If so, try that maybe. Here are the values for the different types of wire:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Yeah seen these, not as far as I know.

Will have to wait for my Rolo to arrive and test again. 
For now SS makes an excellent kanthal alternative.

And the single twisted coil i put in the tfv4 last night works amazingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder who that was?



hehehehe....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (13/11/15)

Interesting, im curious how does SS compare to Kanthal?
Flavour wise and is it easier to work with when building coils?
Are there any health concerns with it like there are with the other TC wire?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Heckers said:


> Interesting, im curious how does SS compare to Kanthal?
> Flavour wise and is it easier to work with when building coils?
> Are there any health concerns with it like there are with the other TC wire?



Here is my experience.
SS is much easier to work with than Kanthal. Softer for sure. Less springy.
If cleaned correctly before use it has a super clean taste. This helps the flavor of your juices a lot.

As far as health concerns know. Dunno bout the technical stuff but I aint ded yet.


----------



## Riaz (13/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Here is my experience.
> SS is much easier to work with than Kanthal. Softer for sure. Less springy.
> *If cleaned correctly before use* it has a super clean taste. This helps the flavor of your juices a lot.
> 
> As far as health concerns know. Dunno bout the technical stuff but I aint ded yet.



@GlacieredPyro can you please share some technique on how to do this?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Riaz said:


> @GlacieredPyro can you please share some technique on how to do this?



Took the whole roll.
Drowned in some vodca for 5 minutes. Rinsed and let drip dry.
Works like a bomb

Edit. By drowned i mean in a ziplock bag and shake like an idiot then let sit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (13/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Took the whole roll.
> Drowned in some vodca for 5 minutes. Rinsed and let drip dry.
> Works like a bomb
> 
> Edit. By drowned i mean in a ziplock bag and shake like an idiot then let sit


Errrr, I dont clean my SS. Should I be?


----------



## Riaz (13/11/15)

Can the SS wire be dry burned?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

I dry burn my SS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (13/11/15)

Riaz said:


> Can the SS wire be dry burned?


I dry burn to get the coils red hot from the centre outwards.
Perhaps somebody can enlighten us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Well concidering you can run it in power mode it seems fine to dry burn. It gets a nice sheen to it.

I dry burn at low temps just in case. I also wrap twisted and contact with no issues.

Edit: @Christos ive heard that lots of people get dirty ss. I had that with kanthal. Now i wash al my wire before using it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

I'm really not technical... but I have to say I'm just loving the vape from stainless steel in my Cyclone... I simply built the coil with 316 SS and dry burnt it to get my coils glowing like I do with kanthal... put my rayon wick in... and have been vaping on it ever since... it really makes quite a big difference and I'm excited that I once again have something new to play with... coupled with my new Bellus and Aromamizer tanks I'm having a lot of fun!

I also built dual stainless steel coils on my Manta and that too is rocking my world!

It's early days but I'm going to slowly replace my kanthal coils with SS and see how we go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (13/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm really not technical... but I have to say I'm just loving the vape from stainless steel in my Cyclone... I simply built the coil with 316 SS and dry burnt it to get my coils glowing like I do with kanthal... put my rayon wick in... and have been vaping on it ever since... it really makes quite a big difference and I'm excited that I once again have something new to play with... coupled with my new Bellus and Aromamizer tanks I'm having a lot of fun!
> 
> I also built dual stainless steel coils on my Manta and that too is rocking my world!
> 
> It's early days but I'm going to slowly replace my kanthal coils with SS and see how we go.


After using the rayon you gave me @Rob Fisher, I did notice better flavour and no funky tastes.
I purchased 2 fibre freaks #2 yesterday and I am now going to get rid of cotton bacon and all other cottons that I have. The fibre freaks #2 is supposedly rayon and it is marginally nicer that the rayon I got from you but similar vape.

Flavour is smoother and fuller.



GlacieredPyro said:


> Well concidering you can run it in power mode it seems fine to dry burn. It gets a nice sheen to it.
> 
> I dry burn at low temps just in case. I also wrap twisted and contact with no issues.
> 
> Edit: @Christos ive heard that lots of people get dirty ss. I had that with kanthal. Now i wash al my wire before using it.


I use a mech mod so Im a little confused about "Power Mode".

I use the UD SS and it seems pretty decent. The only "dirty" kanthal I had was from another popular clone brand but Im assuming thats a thing of the past now.
I guess if you are buying bulk then dirty wire is an issue but I have found that the rolls of Kanthal and SS from the vape brands seem to be decent quality with a decent pricetag attached!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

Christos said:


> After using the rayon you gave me @Rob Fisher, I did notice better flavour and no funky tastes.
> I purchased 2 fibre freaks #2 yesterday and I am now going to get rid of cotton bacon and all other cottons that I have. The fibre freaks #2 is supposedly rayon and it is marginally nicer that the rayon I got from you but similar vape.
> 
> Flavour is smoother and fuller.



For me there is no question that Rayon is way ahead... some people dislike it right away but for those that like it they simply LOVE it! I have officially given up trying all other wicks because I have tried them all and none give me the crisp clean flavour that rayon does... especially with the Tropical Ice. I think rayon shines with Menthols, Mints and fruit flavours...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (13/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> For me there is no question that Rayon is way ahead... some people dislike it right away but for those that like it they simply LOVE it! I have officially given up trying all other wicks because I have tried them all and none give me the crisp clean flavour that rayon does... especially with the Tropical Ice. I think rayon shines with Menthols, Mints and fruit flavours...


Well, Im feeling under the weather so this morning I wicked with the rayon fibre freaks and popped the bottle of tropical ice. It is one sure way to clear your sinuses. 

All Im tasting is menthol coolness deluxe!

Pity the 6ml is almost done. 
I need to add thats once you have a few toots it tends to grow on you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/11/15)

Oh sry. Power mode is wattage mode so your good to go on a mech


----------



## Riaz (13/11/15)

Does ss wire have half the resistance of kanthal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

Riaz said:


> Does ss wire have half the resistance of kanthal?



Yes... not sure if it's exactly half but it roughly half.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

I just wipe the SS 304 length with an alcohol pad. Dry burn as with Kanthal, no problems. Contact coils as per usual. Steam engine can help with resistance - just choose the SS you use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (13/11/15)

Think tonight I will do SS 316L, dual, 8 wraps 2.4mm and wick with Fiber Freaks instead of OC, in the Cthulhu2....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (13/11/15)

Just did my first SS build on a Stro RDA...

...and what a vape. Its fantastic. Best Ive ever had...

Dual coil UD 316 SS, 6 wraps each at 2.5 mm ID, coming in at 0.22 Ohms, running in Temp mode at 400 F on an XCube 2

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/11/15)

Best we buy more SS before the supply increases and there is no stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

7 wraps of 27 g SS 304 on a 3.5 mm mandrel at 0.77 ohms, wicked with Ceramic, in the Origen Little 16 BF.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Noddy (13/11/15)

So I wicked SS coils with Fiber Freaks now, and I must say, it tastes much better than with OC. Also pulled the wire through wet paper towel, and there was slight dirt. 
Or it could just be placebo...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek (14/11/15)

So I collected @Wyvern 's Billow from @MorneW (thanks again dude!) and decided to rebuild all my tanks and hers with SS 316L. Cut off the lengths I need (which is still a bit generous as I tend to through away about 5 - 8cm after) and ran it through some vodka in a bowl and dried with paper towel. Didn't have any residue on the towel from the UD SS so maybe I'l lucky. 

Built coils for the Billows and my one looked ok, not great but who cares right. Did her Billow and lastly did my Goblin Mini. All coils (spaced one this time) are 6 wraps on 2.5mm ID using 26ga SS 316L. 

Both Billows come to 0.21 ohm and the Goblin came in at 0.18ohm.

Getting clean hits on both my Billow and the Goblin (even wicked it better this time) and the taste is clean. My first tank on each is a little muted but will see as the wicks and coils settle.

Both running perfectly on my VTC mini in Temp control mode @ 450 F and 50W.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (14/11/15)

Yay So that means I can use the TC on my little mod then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (14/11/15)

@Nimatek only a pleasure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (14/11/15)

Edit 

I can also conclusively state that SS on the Vtc mini is working quite a treat for both of us. 

Was happily vaping on the goblin and didn't even notice the tank running empty. Just got a hit with vaper but no flavour, looked down and saw i need to refill.

Vapour mountain tropical ice cleared my taste buds and had a nice evening of filling a friends house with clouds


----------



## method1 (14/11/15)

I've attached a DNA200 SS316L profile for use with your DNA mod, let me know how it works out


----------



## Andre (15/11/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Yeah seen these, not as far as I know.
> 
> Will have to wait for my Rolo to arrive and test again.
> For now SS makes an excellent kanthal alternative.
> ...


Just read on ECF and confirmed by a member here that the Evic Mini was set up for SS 304 in TC mode. Got mine from www.zivipf.de. They call it V2a.
http://www.zivipf.com/epages/638622...298/Categories/Heizdraht/"V2A Edelstahldraht"

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/11/15)

Considering SS is about half the resistance of kanthal, how fast does SS wire heat up compared to kanthal?

Like if you were to take a 1Ω SS coil vs 1Ω Kanthal coil, logic would tell me the 12wraps of SS will take longer to heat up compared to the 6 wraps of kanthal. (using 28gauge wires)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## arbdullah (15/11/15)

Buy in bulk and save

http://www.nemtek.co.za/agricultural/wire/stainless-steel-wires-3/solid-stainless-steel.aspx


----------



## Petrus (15/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Considering SS is about half the resistance of kanthal, how fast does SS wire heat up compared to kanthal?
> 
> Like if you were to take a 1Ω SS coil vs 1Ω Kanthal coil, logic would tell me the 12wraps of SS will take longer to heat up compared to the 6 wraps of kanthal. (using 28gauge wires)


@DoubleD. Excellent point. That is why I want to do a micro coil build on a rm2, Reo mini combo. If the SS heats up quicker, maybe you get a "good" vape for a longer time, taking the smaller battery into consideration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (15/11/15)

SS heats up much faster than kanthal. I only vape with SS now. Prob won't go back to kanthal ever.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/11/15)

zadiac said:


> SS heats up much faster than kanthal. I only vape with SS now. Prob won't go back to kanthal ever.



Interesting, its a pity we dont have someone with two of the same RDA's to do a video test to see the ramp up time between the SS and Kanthal.

I read somewhere that SS is softer than kanthal?


----------



## zadiac (15/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> Interesting, its a pity we dont have someone with two of the same RDA's to do a video test to see the ramp up time between the SS and Kanthal.
> 
> I read somewhere that SS is softer than kanthal?



Yes, the 316L is softer than kanthal and believe me, I've tested it, it heats up way faster than kanthal

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (18/11/15)

@Andre , @Rob Fisher , so I did my first SS 316l build on my RM2 with a Reo Mini...........awesome, excellent. 28g wire , 8 wraps, 1.5mm, wick with fibre freak no.2, 0.68 ohm. Coil heats up more rapidly, nice smooth vape, full of flavour. I think the 18500 battery will last a bit longer.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## chamberlane (19/11/15)

Hi

Are there any good resources for info about SS vs Kanthal as a heating element? I get the impression that while it's probably nice it's just a fad (similar to the RxW camp). Wouldn't mind being proved wrong though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/15)

chamberlane said:


> Hi
> 
> Are there any good resources for info about SS vs Kanthal as a heating element? I get the impression that while it's probably nice it's just a fad (similar to the RxW camp). Wouldn't mind being proved wrong though.



I don't think the RxW is a passing fad... there are a few guys who use nothing else... the problem with RxW is that it's really difficult to get because it's not allowed to be exported from the USA. Those vapers that like ekowool *love *RxW because it lasts for months! 

SS brings another dimension to vaping and while it's still early days with it the few people that have tried it (me included) find it crisper and it most certainly has a place in vaping... after testing a roll of 26g and liking the results I bought a few other gauges to try as well... for me it's another step in the vaping journey... most of my devices still have kanthal but three of them have SS... will I stick with SS over Kanthal... don't know... still experimenting... at R150 (or thereabouts) for a roll I would suggest you give it a try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Jakey (19/11/15)

After my initial metallic taste on my first ss build I thought id give it another shot. Been messing around with ss builds in my Bellus over the past three days and WOW was I wrong.

I have no idea what happened with the first build but im getting notes out of my juices with the SS + fresh rayon that ive never tasted before.

Im really enjoying this wire! Just curious to see how long the coils last though as I find that they gunk up real quick. (I dont think il get to see how long they last as I usually end up building every day or two)

I did find that I have to rewick more often than usual with the builds ive put on, so every 2-3 tanks. Maybe its just the build I have on here or the juice im using.

That being said, im loving ss at the moment. Happy days!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (19/11/15)

Also really enjoying the SS, using it in TC mode on the dna200 is pretty sweet. It's really nice in good old power mode too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/11/15)

Tried kanthal because the SS was making the cyclone standard cap too hot. 
2 mins in I abandoned kanthal and back on the SS.
Kanthal tastes flat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/11/15)

I have to admit, being new to this whole thing, I have tried kanthal, ni and ss. Overall I have to say I love the SS - it is noob friendly, the TC control on my evic mini is amazing plus the taste and vape on it is great. I have found that I had to rewick after about 3 days of use but then again I suspect it was more the juice than the SS. My fruity flavours are way more powerful and they dont gunk up my coils at all. The desert vapes I will have to rewick tho. But I love the taste, where with Ni I def had a weird taste and reaction. As well as the kanthal, I could def taste a metalic after taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (20/11/15)

Gave SS a try as well.

BF Derringer
Parallel 28g 
2.5mm ID
5 para wraps
KGD wick

Flavor is much better and crispier than kanthal.

Im still in the testing stages, but looks like i will be moving slowly over to SS completely (once ive used up all my kanthal)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (20/11/15)

Petrus said:


> @Andre , @Rob Fisher , so I did my first SS 316l build on my RM2 with a Reo Mini...........awesome, excellent. 28g wire , 8 wraps, 1.5mm, wick with fibre freak no.2, 0.68 ohm. Coil heats up more rapidly, nice smooth vape, full of flavour. I think the 18500 battery will last a bit longer.



Thanks for the feedback @Petrus. Let us know how it goes after a bit


----------



## Silver (20/11/15)

Riaz said:


> Gave SS a try as well.
> 
> BF Derringer
> Parallel 28g
> ...



Great news @Riaz

Can anyone suggest what gauge of SS I should try in my RM2 for a simple single coil?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/11/15)

From my side, SS316L is a pleasure to work with, slightly softer than kanthal, but not so soft that it can't hold its shape when you wick it. 

I've only used it in non-TC so far, and its performed really well. No issues with pulsing it, even at high wattages. Crisp clean flavour, and coils that on average last longer than Kanthal and are easier to clean. 

One tip is that if you're using a SS316L build in non-TC applications, it's best to run in Variable voltage, as its resistance changes with heat and age, running in VV keeps your vape nice and consistent.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (20/11/15)

Silver said:


> Great news @Riaz
> 
> Can anyone suggest what gauge of SS I should try in my RM2 for a simple single coil?


I started with 28g and found it a little soft.

But you can't really go any lower in gauge coz then the resistance might be too low for you @Silver

So I'd suggest starting with 28g

My parallel build, is 10 wraps around 2.5mm and the resistance is about 0.3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (20/11/15)

Got my Crown Tank and using the standard SS 0.25 dual coil and in VW it is great, but shockingly the Temp Control works as well! 

Another pro for the Evic VTC Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (21/11/15)

Silver said:


> Great news @Riaz
> 
> Can anyone suggest what gauge of SS I should try in my RM2 for a simple single coil?


@Silver , I use 28 g in my RM2 and it works great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (21/11/15)

26g is a nice inbetweener just as it is in kanthal. I use 26g unless I want to do fused claptons, then I use 28\32g

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (21/11/15)

@Silver, 26 awg is nice to get resistance of about .3 till .8 ohms. 
My only complaint is 26 awg gets really hot so if airflow is restricted you are going to have a hot atty. 
Perhaps 28awg is a good starting place. 
I need to get some 28awg

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/15)

Christos said:


> @Silver, 26 awg is nice to get resistance of about .3 till .8 ohms.
> My only complaint is 26 awg gets really hot so if airflow is restricted you are going to have a hot atty.
> Perhaps 28awg is a good starting place.
> I need to get some 28awg



Thanks @Christos 
I will try get 28g
But what about 314 versus 316 ?
I recall there being a difference. Is that the grade of steel or type of steel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/11/15)

Thanks for all the feedback guys
Will give it a bash soon and report back


----------



## Christos (21/11/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> I will try get 28g
> But what about 314 versus 316 ?
> I recall there being a difference. Is that the grade of steel or type of steel?


I Have no idea! 
I have 316 26 AWG. 
I do find it soft and very lovely to work with so I would buy 28AWG 316.
I like the UD ss as it's clean and well the quality is decent compared to other wire brands I have bought before.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (21/11/15)

Gotta agree with you there, i still run an alcohol swab over the wire before building but no residue on the ud package at all. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (22/11/15)

Stainless 304 is 13.96 ohms per meter
Kanthal A1 is 28.96 ohms per meter

Using 28 gauge wire On 8 wraps on a 2 mm ID:
Kanthal A1 gives: 1.28 ohm
SS 304 gives: 0.63 Ohm
Conclusion: At the same number of wraps stainless will give lower resistance which, of course, produces more heat and heats up faster.

Using 28 gauge wire to get to 1 Ohm:
Kanthal A1 needs 6.5 wraps
SS needs 12.5 Wraps
Conclusion: For a given resistance, a much lower volume of material is used with Kanthal so it will heat up faster than stainless.

Since the volume of material directly affects heat up time I suppose it comes down to if you prefer coil surface area (Kanthal) or heat up time (Stainless) ...

Stainless in a mech mod will automatically taper off the power as the heat and associated resistance increases e.g. starting of on a 0.2 ohm @ 72 watts set up will end up at 0.24 ohm @ 60 watts by the time 250 degrees Celsius is reached. Rather desirable side effect to my mind.. 
Power mode regulated mods may or may not behave the same depending on whether the mod reads the resistance and recalculates power output while it is in a fire condition I imagine.

For TC I'll still stick to nickel though, it's the king of TCR which allows for more accurate temperature control and the least heat up time. That's IF you can get a build working with thinner wire, don't mind swapping coils more often and don't mind spending a little time in front the mirror to 'dial in' the settings. And they say TC is for newbs .. tsk, tsk.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Thanks @JakesSA. Most useful. Much appreciated.


----------



## Alex (22/11/15)

I need to try some SS asap.


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/11/15)

^What he said...


----------



## zadiac (22/11/15)

Alex said:


> I need to try some SS asap.



You won't be sorry bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

Alex said:


> I need to try some SS asap.



Remind me to pack mine if you don't have by the weekend @Alex!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

@Alex this is me with dual SS coils in the Manta which has awesome airflow and is for Lung Hits! I'm gonna get me another Manta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (22/11/15)

So what gauges are most useful for SS, is the low carbon 'L' type preferred?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

JakesSA said:


> So what gauges most useful for SS, is the low carbon 'L' type preferred?



I'm not technical enough to answer that @JakesSA but I am using SS316L and finding it perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/11/15)

JakesSA said:


> So what gauges are most useful for SS, is the low carbon 'L' type preferred?



I only use 317L and 316L. The 316L is much softer than the 317L and has a lower resistance than the 317L. I still do like my 317L and I have a crapload of it....lol.
I have 28g and 30g in the 316L and only 24g in the 317L, but if you torch the 317L (which is very springy) before building, it's quite soft and pliable. Just use a high quality flush cutter with the 317L, it breaks the lower quality cutters...lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jimba (22/11/15)

Stainless steel - undesirable metallurgic properties when heated a lot. chromium(IV) oxide isn't something I want to be falling in love with. Anyone who has welded with it knows this, and knows to use fume extractors.

The claims that it "tastes better" are simply not true. It might taste _different_, which is to say that if someone only ever used stainless steel, and then made the switch to Kanthal, different flavours might pop and give the impression of an improvement in the vape. No logical reason to favour it over Kanthal or Nichrome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (22/11/15)

Jimba said:


> Stainless steel - undesirable metallurgic properties when heated a lot. chromium(IV) oxide isn't something I want to be falling in love with. Anyone who has welded with it knows this, and knows to use fume extractors.
> 
> *The claims that it "tastes better" are simply not true*. It might taste _different_, which is to say that if someone only ever used stainless steel, and then made the switch to Kanthal, different flavours might pop and give the impression of an improvement in the vape. No logical reason to favour it over Kanthal or Nichrome.



That is just your opinion mate. People's perceptions differ. ALL my juices taste better when using SS. I sometimes build with kanthal and then my juices just taste "off". Switching back to SS and it's just better.
The claims that it tastes better might not be true for you, but for many other people it's very true.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

